# 1st baby at 38, anyone else?



## 1stbaby38

I am about 6 weeks along, due January 26th. I would love to hear from you!


----------



## vermeil

hello! I had my first at 38 too. Expecting number 2 now at 41. Welcome to these boards! :flower:


----------



## beachgal

Welcome and congrats! I'm due with my first and 37yrs old :)
Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Barbi

Welcome and congrats, I am due with my first in September 2013, I'm 37 years old. You are not alone.:flower:


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies I just wanted to add that being older is lovely, I had my 1s, 2nd and 3rd young and I did have lots of energy But this time round mentally I'm so much more prepared. 
I am tired but I'm so excited and just feel so much more prepared this time. So enjoy being in your 30's as it Rocks xxx


----------



## J22

Hi and congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm 39 and due in August with my first xx


----------



## hur575

I am 38 too, hopefully this is it.


----------



## Dubibump

Hey ladies! I am 38 and this is my second pregnancy, the first ended before it started...just the body getting ready for it i guess. So fingers crossed this one will stay the distance! Due Jan 6th. 
My sister had her last at 41, she has 4 kids and is the best Mum. I'm hoping it runs in the family :winkwink:


----------



## Havmercy

I'm 39. we had our first right before I turned 38. I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy at 32 weeks. He just turned a year old May 27th. We just found out we are pregnant again. I haven't been to the doctor yet, but since my first was a preemie, I'm making an appointment first thing Monday morning! We aren't sparing any expense when it comes to making sure I can carry this baby full term.


----------



## Shanoa

Congrats on your LO!

1st baby at 39 here. Only 5 weeks to go!:)


----------



## Shannbooboo

I am going to be 38 in August and I just found out I am expecting in February. I am so excited but scared also,.


----------



## gottalaugh

This will be my first at 40. After a few losses, I'm really hoping I get to take this one home.


----------



## Vsandi

I've just turned 38 and got my :bfp: last weekend so expecting my first on 15th Feb, by my dates!
Very excited, first scan in two weeks - fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## onemorebump

not first baby but am 38 and definately worried about having one at this age,am only 2 weeks but has hit me like a freight train,sick morning and evening,cant eat properly,aching legs boobs,a bit underweight so trying to put on weight but everything makes me ill.i started breeding at 19 and had 4 by 25years old...had what i thought was my last nearly 6 years ago,know am pregnant but worried about going to doctor because she'll probably give me hard time


----------



## Glitterdiva

Yep I'm 38 and 22wks with my first! Xx


----------



## Juniperjan

I had my baby girl almost 6 months ago and I'm 38. I had a great pregnancy and my daughter is such a content, happy little thing. Hoping to do it all again and will start trying after my sister's wedding in September. It took us 9 months to conceive so I'm hoping it won't take any longer than that this time as I turn 39 in October :baby:


----------



## moondust7

Just turned 38 here too, and am expecting my first! Hope you all are doing well. I am praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## April76

hi ladies :flower: I had my son when i was 36. He is my first because me and my husband needed to have IVF.


----------



## Halle71

I had my DD at 38 and DS at 41 - both conceived the first month we tried, both healthy and straightforward pregnancies/deliveries and the most gorgeous children  It's definitely not over once you reach 35.


----------

